# LOOK 595 versus 586 versus 585



## SaddleTime

Could anyone with experience with these bikes give me their description of ride differences between them (ie not structural, but the differences between the way they ride & what kind of rider/riding style they'd be best suited for)?

Thanks.


----------



## rward325

595 vs 586 are completely different rides. The geometries are way different. The 586 was built with a more relaxed geometry than the 595 series. I ride the 586 and love it. Having also ridden the 595 it is a racing inspired bike. It i3 going to be faster, stiffer and livelier than the 586 but don't think that makes the 586 a slouch either. I don't race and ride a lot of century rides. The 586 does a great job of this in style.


----------



## SaddleTime

Thanks, rward325. That's very helpful.


----------



## jasjas

I ve never riden the 586 but i ve a 585 and a 595, both Origins.
I ve raced both and ridden loads of 100 miles sportive and training rides, they are very comfy bikes and not nervous in any way, the 595 just feels that bit stiffer and more planted to the road.
You cant go wrong with either.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

jasjas said:


> I ve never riden the 586 but i ve a 585 and a 595, both Origins.
> I ve raced both and ridden loads of 100 miles sportive and training rides, they are very comfy bikes and not nervous in any way, the 595 just feels that bit stiffer and more planted to the road.
> You cant go wrong with either.


Before I purchase my 595 Origin I was all ready to buy the 585 Ultra, especially after a 3 hr test ride but I wanted to test the 595 too. The shop had a 08 Team issue 595 in my size with Campy10, after my 3 hr 585 test ride I took the 595 out for a short ride, I was convinced the added stiffness in the frontend and BB match my strengths better than the 585 Ultra. The 585 was a bit livelier (used my wheels on both bikes) but I fell in love with the stiffer frontend during all outs sprints and standing power climbs (my strengths). The Epost was a concern at first, but now that I've played around with the different elastomers and fine tuned the saddle height I'm a convert of the Epost design.


----------



## maximum7

Is the 585 Origin stiffer than the 586?


----------



## SaddleTime

*Round and round I go...*

Well, this bike-buying thing is making me loony.

I narrowed the world of race (but not race-only) possibilities down to the 585 and 595 based on a ton of criteria, and then went in to my LBS to put a deposit down on a 585, since I couldn't justify the extra 30% for the 595.

The next day I'm calling Andy (Competitive Cycle - great guy who had given me a lot of help and advice) to say 'thanks for the help but I've put a deposit on s/t else', and I see a one-of 2010 595 Cofidis in my size on the CC website for $2400. Andy confirms that it's still available and so I run the 2 blocks to my LBS to make sure I won't lose my deposit if I cancel, and by the time I get back to put the 595 order in, it's gone.

Now I've started re-weighing the pros and cons of each bike (like I hadn't over-thought things too much already :idea: ). Is $800 justified for the 595's nanotube carbon, internal cable routing, ISP, and the "big brother" status? Should I save my money and get the (slightly) less-aggressive-but-still-competition-level 585, allowing me to spend more on higher-level components? I know what you're thinking:  

Oh, well - soon the deal will be done, one way or another (my deposit is back on the original 585 Proteam), and I'll be back to just enjoying the ride and not thinking anymore...


(BTW: Any last minute thoughts would be welcome...)


----------



## bikeosprey

The 585 is so comfortable, a truly amazing frame that has been made for many years because it is special. IMO, it is one of those almost perfect blends, you feel great after a ride, not beaten up at all. I am not knocking the 595 at all, just love my 585, not as stiff as my SL2 but the 585 has a silkiness to it.


----------



## varian72

Isn't the 585 dead? Are you getting a 2010?


----------



## ewitz

585 is pretty close to a perfect bike. Light, durable, stiff when it needs to be and comfortable over the long haul. I have both the 585 and the Time VXRS and there is something about lugged carbon that can't be beat.


----------



## SaddleTime

bikeosprey and ewitz: 

Thanks for your feedback - very helpful. I went to the LBS the day after I left my "loony" post to look at the 595 on the wall and the 585 I have on hold. One of the store owners recognized me and came over to chat about the bikes. He said for the extra 8 C-notes he'd love to sell me one of the 595s they have left, but added that he loves his personal 585 as much as any bike he's ever ridden and he'd be shocked if I didn't agree with him after I ride mine. Looking back at some of the 585 pics in the main "Post LOOK pics here" there are some gorgeous examples out there (ie ezzy's 2007 white Team on page 15). So light, understated and classy - like me!  

varian72: "Isn't the 585 dead? Are you getting a 2010?" 

From what I understand both the 585 and the 595 are "dead" starting in 2011. Look won't be making any more lugged frames and there's talk they'll be moving frame manufacturing to the Far East (like almost everyone else). No, I've got a 2009 Proteam on hold - I have the option of a 2010 Origin for an extra $100 but I don't know if there's much point: the bikes are identical other than the colour scheme and I like the 2009 Proteam colours as much as the 2010 Origin so I may as well save the $100 for components.

Bummer if it's true about the lugged frames, though. I guess someone who wants lugs will have to go with a TIME RXR or BMC impec instead!


----------

